# should i buy a floor model tv?



## appleg33k85

Depends on the warranty that BJ's is going to give you, and the condition that it is in. If the tv is in good condition, go for that


----------



## Jzkillzone23

In wouldnt deal with all of the extra issues just pay the extra few hundred bucks and rest assured that nothing is fked up with it..


----------



## Rightwing

I wouldn't you can get the plasma for $50 more new from Amazon right now.The Newegg deal is actually pretty good $40 cheaper than Amazon.I would get the LCD over the plasma but that's just me.They both have pros and cons which you should look at for your purchase.The 3" screen size not that big a deal imo.


----------



## djk11

I'd be weary, but buy electronics on Amex cus they give you an extra year of warranty. Otherwise Squaretrade is pretty decent. The warranties places like BestBuy tries to upsell you on are ripoffs.


----------



## WeAreNotAlone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p;12298169*
> *I work at a BJ's Wholesale club which sells floor model tv's to employees for 30% off.* I can pick up http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=89-102-369&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo
> 
> for 30% off of $849. good deal? a floor model plasma
> 
> or go for http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889005157
> 
> 3 more inches of tv worth it? or spend a little more on a brand new lcd


RE: I work at a BJ's Wholesale club which sells floor model tv's to employees for 30% off.

1: As a employee- you have info most do not have on buying a floor model- One biggie is how LONG display has been a display... another is how they are power cycled ON and OFF each day- or if static images are being displayed for long periods.
(Not important on LCD vs CRT's of days gone past- (or Plasmas)ject to burn-in....DLP's, Dila's etc RPTV's with High-Pressure lamps and light engines which do not like being turned off without sub a proper cooling cycle.)

2: There is something to be said for floor models if they make it past 30-days being problem free- BUT unless there is a BIG difference in price - BUY NEW.

(TV's these days don't last 20 years like CRT's of days gone by do- additionally they are expensive to repair- Parts aren't cheap)

FYI: With the size and weight of HDTV these days- It's NOT a major chore to return a problematic set to the store as it was when sets weighed 350 lbs!!!

(BTW=Refurbs are a crap shoot- Even if the factory does the refurbs- read below)

3: Warranty- Some mfgs have wording in their warranty abut floor models not being covered...

4: Some extended warranty companies- Same- Check to see if they cover floor models.

5: Buy with AMEX, etc -(FULL PURCHASE PRICE)- that gives you a extra year of warranty.

********************
*Success with getting Floor models repaired:*

I've had several floor model HDTV's over the past 10? years.

*Toshiba 55"HDTV= Floor model-bought DOA..

(Total time spent to get a working tv? about 100hrs-... and 9 months! and (4) sets/ units!!!!)*

(Set #1) Was jerked around on parts availability for around 4-5 months.. *It was only by calling the Toshiba Executive offices directly* the part (Digital Convergence board) was "found".
(I had at one time had the log-in info service center #1 was using to check various suppliers on availability of the part- was always showing part was out there=ETA 2-weeks but no-one had any)

Digital Convergence board arrived (to the hack of a service center) next day via FedEx- 15 days later received Set #1 back from "repair" with major convergence issues... It died totally within 2 hrs run time.









(This caused a bunch of back and forth calls to Toshiba- Toshiba at one time wanting to give back money paid- Which was not acceptable to me as replacement cost would be 3 times that.)

The HEAD of Customer service.. agreed to replace with a current (+ specific) model-

(Set #2) Wrong unit was shipped via TRUCK.

Movers pulled it out of box- while doing so SCREEN came OFF...
(Someone had not reinstalled the screws which held the screen on! (refurb)

While the screen was OFF- I noticed the first surface mirror and lenses had big greasily hand /finger prints all over them- which is not cool on a RPTV as the acids in the oils of fingerprints will degrade same.

Regarding finger prints on the first surface mirror and lenses- 3 of the 4 sets had such!..

While waiting for the "next" unit (Set#3) I burned it in and calibrated that set - Whoever got that set back got a nice one.









(Set #3- via Air Fright) Along here somewhere was a another unit shipped which died after only a few days- I pulled all the access covers off the set /speaker grills before having the set "serviced".... When I got it back set had major problems..(IIRC digital convergence board AGAIN- on a totally different set/model) . In additional the wiring , the *High Voltage wires were NOT in the plastic standoffs*..







. all wiring was just "thrown" into the set with the High Voltage (30,000 volts?+/-) "laying" on the main board /various components...
(To me a major FIRE HAZARD- I can see a year of so down the road a short causing a FIRE.)

Another service center inspected unit and said:
A: They really didn't want to straighten out Service center #1's hack job.
B: Gave a quote of $400+ to fix Service center #1's handywork.

This was fine with me-









Set # 4 Toshiba denied repairing unit #3... Shipped out Set #4.

Set #4 via Air Freight was "ok".... Unit functional- as agreed upon. Worked fine- Sold several years later

*Total time: about 100 hrs of my time- and 9 MONTHS to get a WORKING TV.
(4) sets, shipping via truck for 2, shipping for (2) sets via Air Freight @ $327 on one air-bill I saw..









Toshiba would have come out cheaper to cut me a check to purchase a replacement unit locally...*

FYI: In addition to the delays I was told to KEEP ALL PACKING MATERIALS- So imagine having 2 big screen TV's in a small living room at times - with boxes/packing material for several months at a time... Pisser being when they finally picked up sets to be returned the guys just threw (literally) the sets in back of a truck minus box/packing materials...

One last thing- ALL sets were damaged in one form or another- SET #1 the idiot (after I helped him load it at Sams) strapping it down too tightly and it busted the main housing...

Other sets- All except #4 were damaged via rolling them from truck to front door 20 feet.









(RPTV's were about 300lbs+ during this time period with housing made out of pressboard.)

NOTE: SET #2, #3 with the big greasily finger/palm prints on first surface mirror and lenses with the screen coming off unit 3 were direct from Toshiba- "Factory refurbs".

Set #4 I believe was "new". (IIRC)

**********************

Next unit bought as a Floor model was a DOA /non-working JVC 61".
(1) phone call to JVC got a replacement lamp.. Lamp arrived next day IIRC
Time spent on phone=10 minutes
Replace lamp =5minutes.


----------

